# Piano/French Horn/Voice?



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is a tough one--at least, for me it is. Perhaps for some of the more knowledgeable members of this forum, it might not present quite so much of a challenge.

I'm trying to find examples of compositions written for *piano, French horn, and voice* (either alto or soprano). Just those three parts, with no other instruments or voices.

I realize it's a fairly uncommon ensemble, and therefore I would be grateful to anyone who can point me to such trios.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There's a song by Richard Strauss called "An Alpine Horn", for soprano horn, and piano .
I have an EMI recording of it with Anne Murray, hornist Radovan Vlatkovic, and conductor Jeffrey Tate at the piano,coupled with the two Strauss horn concertos. The song is very pretty.
I know there are a number of other works for this combinationn,but can't think of them offhand.
Try Wikipedia. They're always helpful.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

superhorn said:


> There's a song by Richard Strauss called "An Alpine Horn", for soprano horn, and piano .
> I have an EMI recording of it with Anne Murray, hornist Radovan Vlatkovic, and conductor Jeffrey Tate at the piano,coupled with the two Strauss horn concertos. The song is very pretty.
> I know there are a number of other works for this combinationn,but can't think of them offhand.
> Try Wikipedia. They're always helpful.


Thanks superhorn, this is a great recommendation and I will check it out at once.

Are you referring to Anne Murray, the Canadian pop singer of the 70s and 80s?


----------

